# Looking for work in the Netherlands



## Nick Morgan (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello!

My girlfriend and I are planning to move to the Netherlands in July. The move isn't really prompted by anything other than want to explore.

She's a teacher and will be looking for work in international schools but I am struggling to find jobs listed that I could realistically apply for. Predominantly I have worked in insurance but also I am happy going for any sort of B2B trading or sales roles. The main problem I am encountering is not speaking a second language. 

Is it possible to find work speaking only English? I am quite open to where I move to; I would be happy anywhere in Europe but a couple of friends have recommended Netherlands/Scandinavia as a good location with my limitations.

Any help that can be offered would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks, 

Nick


----------



## FinnAbroad (Sep 23, 2011)

Nick Morgan said:


> Hello!
> 
> My girlfriend and I are planning to move to the Netherlands in July. The move isn't really prompted by anything other than want to explore.
> 
> ...


It's possible. I don't speak Dutch, but have worked for two companies, one Dutch, one American.

Sales is a bit tougher as the customers are usually Dutch, but if you can find a company that does pan-European trade that might work.


----------



## Djangos (Mar 27, 2012)

Try monsterboard.nl there alot of vacancies for people lije you


----------



## JoramsWooWoo (May 11, 2012)

*Hi*

Hi
I can see that this thread is a couple of months old, but I am just wondering if anyone knows of any employments agencies that specifically help people who don't yet speak Dutch to find employment?
I am native English, literally just arrived in The Netherlands last week (was something of a whirlwind decision) and am currently going through the registration process.
I do not speak any Dutch yet, but am slowly learning. I have alot of experience with retail management and customer service, but I am quite happy to take any kind of work, cleaning, portering, chambermaiding, factory, anything at all until I can speak better Dutch.
I live in the Heerhugowaard area, and don't want to commute too far yet.
Thanks all
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

Try Undutchables or Randstad. The above mentioned Monsterboard is also good and very big.


----------

